# Looking for a Looking for a Filipino Martial Arts in Memphis



## sealken (Jun 20, 2004)

I am sorry do not know if this correct place to post this since I am new to this board but was wondering if anyone knew of any filipino martial arts schools in Memphis, TN or around the area.


Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi SealKen,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Unfortunately after searching for about 30 minutes, I could not find any FMA schools in Memphis.  It seems that others had the same unanswered questions on other boards as well.

I do have some east TN contacts for Hock Hochheim's Scientific Fighting Congress/Close Quarter Combatives and Tuhon Bill McGrath's Pekiti Tersia International organizations if you are interested in possible seminar contacts.  I will be glad to post them if you are interested.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## sealken (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes pls if you could an thank you so much for replying.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 20, 2004)

You're welcome, SealKen,

Hock Hochheim's Contacts (I do not know them personally, obtained from: http://www.hockscqc.com/)

TENNESSEE
------------
CQC Group Bill Whitworth, Jefferson City, 865-475-8510  info@reddragonkenpo.com

CQC Group Kemp Brown, Kingsport, TN reddragonkarate@charter.net 423- 378-3746.  

CQC Group James Bacon, Chattanooga, TN 423-499-4061  http://cqcti.com

CQC Group Josh Bacon, Chattanooga, TN 423-499-4061  jobacon@comcast.com

Al Lane, Hendersonville, TN   615-824-4203
Joseph Brazil, Nashville, TN  615-377-7829 jbrazil@emicmg.com
Michael Fillauer, Knoxville, TN  865-694-8540
Deputy Joe Gaines, Smyrna, TN  (police phone -contact thru Hock)     
David Whitley (knife) Hermitage, TN 615-977-0057
Keith Schultz, Leoma, TN  931-852-2879 

Pekiti Tersia International (Tuhan Bill McGrath)
I met Jerry last year in Greensboro, he is a knowledgeable martial artist and great person, check him out if you can.  He hosted Tuhon McGrath earlier this year.

PTI Guro Delawa Jerry McCleary
Edge Martial Arts Academy
906 Wesley Rd.
Knoxville, TN. 37909
(865) 694-0301

Tennessee Director: PTI Guro Isa Zach Whitson
Butler, TN
Email:  zwhitson@preferred.com
Website: http://www.zachwhitson.com/

Master Jeff Delany's IMAF
------------------------
TENNESSEE

Karate 5 Association: W. Garfield Wilson, Instructor
3816 Oakland Drive, Knoxville, TN 37918
dcox@icx.net Ph: 865-688-7949


Good Luck!!!!

Palusut (Harold Evans)


----------



## Liam_G (Jun 20, 2004)

Here are a couple, still a ways from Memphis, though:

Three Rivers Martial Arts: Jason Hawkins, up in Paducah KY (maybe 3.5 - 4 hours drive) is an Inosanto instructor in JKD and Kali, as well as a Royce Gracie BJJ instructor.  I've trained with him, and he's a great guy, with a great school.  Their website seems to be messed up, and I haven't been home to Kentucky in almost a year, but I bet the school's still there:
http://www.martialdirect.com/directory/usa/kentucky/trmaa.htm

These guys are in Nashville, and appear to incorporate some Kali and Modern Arnis into their curriculum.  I've never visited the school:
http://www.tacticalcombatives.com/totaldefense.htm

My recommendation would be to call Guro Jason in Paducah, and ask if he knows anyone closer to you.  Who knows, he might know of someone that the rest of us can't find on the internet ...

Best of luck in your search!

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## sealken (Jun 20, 2004)

Thank you both so much for the information.


----------

